# Cellulite. Ovviamente per sole donne!



## Ms.Razionalità (30 Marzo 2017)

Non mi sono mai cimentata in una guerra specifica alla cellulite, ma alla mia veneranda età (33) credo sia giunto il momento di fare qualcosa.

Le amiche mi parlano dei loro rimedi, e ciascuna sembra avere delle esperienze positive (anche molto) ma non tutti generalizzabili a tutte le altre donne.

Sono quindi qui a chiedere a chi è più esperta di me: da dove avete inziato? cosa è stato più utile per voi?

Parto dai 3 punti che mi pare di capire siano imprescindibili per tutte:

1) Avere un'alimentazione equilibrata ricca di verdure, carboidrati integrali, pochi grassi/alcool

2) Assumere quotidianamente molta acqua

3) Svolgere attività fisica aerobica con una certa costanza

E poi? Pantaloncini anticellulite? Creme? Integratori alimentari? Elettrostimolazione? Trattamenti dall'estetista?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Fattene una ragione: sei femmina e hai gli ormoni femminili.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (30 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fattene una ragione: sei femmina e hai gli ormoni femminili.


eh ma dai... in rete vedo video miracolosi di culi prima e dopo la cura... 

Ci sarà un margine di miglioramento... :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> eh ma dai... in rete vedo video miracolosi di culi prima e dopo la cura...
> 
> Ci sarà un margine di miglioramento... :carneval:


.
si persevera con lo sport e vedrai risultati ma se di costituzione sei portata all'ingrasso la vedo dura:sonar:


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (30 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> si persevera con lo sport e vedrai risultati ma se di costituzione sei portata all'ingrasso la vedo dura:sonar:


Ma io non parlo di ciccia, ma di cellulite


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo di ciccia, ma di cellulite


.
ma se magni sempre la ciccia o cellulite metti , poi con l'età che avanza se ne mette sempre e chiamala come vuoi :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> eh ma dai... in rete vedo video miracolosi di culi prima e dopo la cura...
> 
> Ci sarà un margine di miglioramento... :carneval:


Si chiama "effetto bellezza " funziona anche per i ritratti del viso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo di ciccia, ma di cellulite
> 
> View attachment 12940


Non è neanche la stessa persona.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (30 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è neanche la stessa persona.


 dici????


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> dici????


Guarda il punto vita.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (30 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda il punto vita.



pensavo solo che a sx avesse le mani in vita e a dx la ripresa fosse diversa.. ma i segni dietro alle ginochhia sono identici...

cmq io speravo che mi consigliaste quali pantaloncini in neoprene acquistare :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> pensavo solo che a sx avesse le mani in vita e a dx la ripresa fosse diversa.. ma i segni dietro alle ginochhia sono identici...
> 
> cmq io speravo che mi consigliaste quali pantaloncini in neoprene acquistare :rotfl:


Io ho fatto tutto prima di rassegnarmi.
Somatoline e fanghi d'alga aiutano e poi bagni con sale, però per raggiungere la concentrazione del mare ci vogliono mi pare 10kg...meglio andare al mare.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (30 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho fatto tutto prima di rassegnarmi.
> Somatoline e fanghi d'alga aiutano e poi bagni con sale, però per raggiungere la concentrazione del mare ci vogliono mi pare 10kg...meglio andare al mare.


Somatoline quale ? bustine gambe e fianchi?

Pantaloncini in neoprene consigli?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Somatoline quale ? bustine gambe e fianchi?
> 
> Pantaloncini in neoprene consigli?


Pantaloncini utili per "tenere" gli impacchi di fango d'alga.  Per il resto....mah


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (30 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pantaloncini utili per "tenere" gli impacchi di fango d'alga.  Per il resto....mah


Le uniche due costanti nei racconti delle amiche sono somatoline bustine e pantaloncini in neoprene. 

Avendo qualche problema di tiroide, optavo per i secondi. Sembra che facciano un massaggio costante linfodrenante, soprattutto se usati per fare attività fisica/camminare, e quindi migliorino l'estetica della cellulite


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Le uniche due costanti nei racconti delle amiche sono somatoline bustine e pantaloncini in neoprene.
> 
> Avendo qualche problema di tiroide, optavo per i secondi. Sembra che facciano un massaggio costante linfodrenante, soprattutto se usati per fare attività fisica/camminare, e quindi migliorino l'estetica della cellulite


Prova...


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (30 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prova...


è che ce ne sono tanti modelli e a costi molto diversi in rete... cmq ora scappo in palestra, poi guardo!
Intanto grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> è che ce ne sono tanti modelli e a costi molto diversi in rete... cmq ora scappo in palestra, poi guardo!
> Intanto grazie!


Io propendo sempre per quella che costa meno.


----------



## Lostris (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Le uniche due costanti nei racconti delle amiche sono somatoline bustine e pantaloncini in neoprene.
> 
> Avendo qualche problema di tiroide, optavo per i secondi. Sembra che facciano un massaggio costante linfodrenante, soprattutto se usati per fare attività fisica/camminare, e quindi migliorino l'estetica della cellulite


Pantaloncini non ne ho mai provati, le bustine somatoline in effetti sono un medicinale, piuttosto vai con le creme, sono comunque abbastanza efficaci.

Il mio problema è sempre stata la mancanza di costanza  ma la volta che l'ho messa per più di una settimana di fila i risultati si sono visti.


----------



## Andrea Lila (30 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai cimentata in una guerra specifica alla cellulite, ma alla mia veneranda età (33) credo sia giunto il momento di fare qualcosa.
> 
> Le amiche mi parlano dei loro rimedi, e ciascuna sembra avere delle esperienze positive (anche molto) ma non tutti generalizzabili a tutte le altre donne.
> 
> ...




Tutto quello che descrivi può far bene, ma la genetica comanda su tutto. Dei pantaloncini non so nulla ma la somatoline funziona per davvero, solo che con problemi di tiroide, che mi sembra tu abbia, non è da considerare. Alimentati bene e pratica attività motoria sia aerobica che mirata al problema, fatti drenare ed elettrostimolare e qualche risultato l'avrai di sicuro, ma se il dna dice cellulite, cellulite avrai. 



Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo di ciccia, ma di cellulite
> 
> View attachment 12940


Finta forte. Non esiste rimedio che faccia questi miracoli. Come si faccia a crederci non so. La tipa dovrebbe preoccuparsi di quel valgismo delle ginocchia assurdo, altro che della cellulite


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tutto quello che descrivi può far bene, ma la genetica comanda su tutto. Dei pantaloncini non so nulla ma la somatoline funziona per davvero, solo che con problemi di tiroide, che mi sembra tu abbia, non è da considerare. Alimentati bene e pratica attività motoria sia aerobica che mirata al problema, fatti drenare ed elettrostimolare e qualche risultato l'avrai di sicuro, ma se il dna dice cellulite, cellulite avrai.
> 
> 
> 
> Finta forte. Non esiste rimedio che faccia questi miracoli. Come si faccia a crederci non so. La tipa dovrebbe preoccuparsi di quel valgismo delle ginocchia assurdo, altro che della cellulite


Quoto, somatoline è  un'ottima soluzione

Qualche anno fa c'era in commercio anche una crema della biotherm che dava risultati molto buoni


----------



## ipazia (30 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tutto quello che descrivi può far bene, ma *la genetica comanda su tutto*. Dei pantaloncini non so nulla ma la somatoline funziona per davvero, solo che con problemi di tiroide, che mi sembra tu abbia, non è da considerare. *Alimentati bene e pratica attività motoria sia aerobica che mirata al problema, fatti drenare ed elettrostimolare e qualche risultato l'avrai di sicuro, ma se il dna dice cellulite, cellulite avrai. *
> 
> 
> 
> Finta forte. Non esiste rimedio che faccia questi miracoli. *Come si faccia a crederci non so. La tipa dovrebbe preoccuparsi di quel valgismo delle ginocchia assurdo, altro che della cellulite *


Ti quoto 

In particolare i grassetti. 

E aggiungo che l'inculata di quei prodotti è far credere di poter ottenere risultati in tre settimane, e per risultati non penso alla cellulite ma ad un corpo in cui si sta bene perchè è attivo, con un metabolismo ben funzionante e senza ingrippamenti, pronto e scattante.

Il corpo ha i suoi tempi, e non sono settimane. Specialmente se è un po' di tempo che non è abituato a muoversi, a nutrirsi bene e con equilibrio e ad essere reattivo. 

Star bene nel proprio corpo, non riguarda la cellulite...quella è patina...star bene nel proprio corpo è godere del piacere di sentire i muscoli che rispondono alle richieste che gli si fanno. 

Aggiungo che la cellulite non è un problema solo femminile...anzi. 

Solo che le femmine ci si fanno un sacco di menate incredibili

E legano fra l'altro l'estetica all'attraibilità. Cosa per niente vera. 

Non almeno l'estetica della perfezione.

In ogni caso, se è qualche anno che non si fa nulla, pensare di poter vedere risultati su un corpo che si è inflaccidito in meno di un anno è una illusione...

E io conterei almeno un anno di attività costante e fatta con piacere prima di mettermi a pensare alla cellulite...quella la si guarda dopo che i muscoli hanno ripreso il loro funzionamento. Secondo me. 

Sarebbe come voler partire a rimordernare una casa che non è stata abitata da tempo, partendo dal divano in soggiorno...chi lo farebbe??


----------



## spleen (30 Marzo 2017)

Andate a correre, dicono migliori.


----------



## Piperita (31 Marzo 2017)

I massaggi sono eccezionali...mio marito è bravissimo a farli 

Ho preso un olio per la cellulite, e via coi massaggi

Ho comprato anche il vibromassaggiatore a fasce, ma mi rompe usarlo, preferisco le mani


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (31 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Alimentati bene e pratica attività motoria sia aerobica che mirata al problema, fatti *drenare ed elettrostimolare e* qualche risultato l'avrai di sicuro, ma se il dna dice cellulite, cellulite avrai.


quando ancora lavoravo avevo provato una seduta omaggio dall'estetista. Cavitazione, mi sembra. Ho avuto i lividi per due settimane  Forse i massaggi sono più soft, ma costano e adesso non posso permettermelo...



ipazia ha detto:


> In ogni caso, se è qualche anno che non si fa nulla, pensare di poter vedere risultati su un corpo che si è inflaccidito in meno di un anno è una illusione...
> 
> E io conterei almeno un anno di attività costante e fatta con piacere prima di mettermi a pensare alla cellulite...quella la si guarda dopo che i muscoli hanno ripreso il loro funzionamento. Secondo me.
> 
> Sarebbe come voler partire a rimordernare una casa che non è stata abitata da tempo, partendo dal divano in soggiorno...chi lo farebbe??


Hum, non parto da un livello disastroso e ho concordato un piano di allenamento di 6 mesi con il trainer della palestra. Mi sembra un tempo ragionevole. Ho sempre ragionato come dici tu, prima tutta la casa poi il divano ed il risultato è che che il divano non l'ho mai comprato, anche se la casa era finita.



spleen ha detto:


> Andate a correre, dicono migliori.


Odio correre. Odio l'effetto tette che saltano anche con i reggiseni sportivi. E ho un ginocchio malandato. Come attività aerobica faccio ellittica o tapis passo veloce...



Piperita ha detto:


> I massaggi sono eccezionali...


lo credo anche io ma costano...



Piperita ha detto:


> Ho comprato anche il vibromassaggiatore a fasce, ma mi rompe usarlo, preferisco le mani


Ho trovato una sorta di coppetta manuale, senza pile o elettricità, che mi permetterebeb di farmi un auto massaggio.. dici che può valere la pena?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2017)

Perché far subire traumi alla pelle e ai capillari?


----------



## Piperita (31 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> lo credo anche io ma costano...
> 
> 
> Ho trovato una sorta di coppetta manuale, senza pile o elettricità, che mi permetterebeb di farmi un auto massaggio.. dici che può valere la pena?
> ...



Se te li fai fare dal marito, non costano nulla
L'aggeggio non so cosa sia


----------



## ipazia (31 Marzo 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Hum, non parto da un livello disastroso e ho concordato un piano di allenamento di 6 mesi con il trainer della palestra. Mi sembra un tempo ragionevole. Ho sempre ragionato come dici tu, prima tutta la casa poi il divano* ed il risultato è che che il divano non l'ho mai comprato, anche se la casa era finita.*



...stando al grassetto, allora la questione non è la cellulite


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti quoto
> 
> In particolare i grassetti.
> 
> ...


.
non letto ma ridspondo alla parola evidenziata .
non pensavo che scioglieva la cellulite :rotfl:
vedi che non ho capito niente della vita


----------



## ipazia (1 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> non letto ma ridspondo alla parola evidenziata .
> non pensavo che scioglieva la cellulite :rotfl:
> vedi che non ho capito niente della vita


:rotfl::rotfl:

sei adorabile! 

in ogni caso, del buon sesso, a seconda delle posizioni, è una attività aerobica che consuma calorie...

io lo considero un buon contributo agli allenamenti! :carneval:

leggi qui, ma in rete c'è tantissimo...anche suddivise per pratica...si potrebbe addirittura pensare ad una tabella di allenamenti settimanale 

e anche sullo sperma si trovano cose interessanti...


----------



## trilobita (1 Aprile 2017)

Una mia amica che faceva ciclismo agonistico,a 20'anni aveva già un accenno di cellulite.
Rassegnati


----------



## mistral (1 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai cimentata in una guerra specifica alla cellulite, ma alla mia veneranda età (33) credo sia giunto il momento di fare qualcosa.
> 
> Le amiche mi parlano dei loro rimedi, e ciascuna sembra avere delle esperienze positive (anche molto) ma non tutti generalizzabili a tutte le altre donne.
> 
> ...


Gia solo per il fatto di definire "veneranda" la tua età di 33 anni ti fa meritare tutta la cellulite anzi ,ti dovrebbe pure aumentare!





:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché far subire traumi alla pelle e ai capillari?


in effetti ho la pelle delicata e non vorrei che la coppetta-massaggio mi devastasse come era stato con la cavitazione :incazzato:



mistral ha detto:


> Gia solo per il fatto di definire "veneranda" la tua età di 33 anni ti fa meritare tutta la cellulite anzi ,ti dovrebbe pure aumentare!


Chied venia.. è che qui già si disperano a 17, io a 33 mi sveglio :rotfl:


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sarebbe come voler partire a rimordernare una casa che non è stata abitata da tempo, partendo dal divano in soggiorno...chi lo farebbe??





Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> *Ho sempre ragionato come dici tu, prima tutta la casa poi il divano ed il risultato è che che il divano non l'ho mai comprato, anche se la casa era finita.*





ipazia ha detto:


> ...stando al grassetto, allora la questione non è la cellulite :mrgreen:


Perchè?

Intendevo dire che in passato mi sono trovata in situazioni di sovrappeso consistente e a dire "hum, devo perdere 15kg, poi penserò al divano" (che fossero peli incarnati, brufoletti, capillari rotti o smaglaiture che fossero). Ma poi mi accontentavo del raggiungimento dell'obiettivo primario...

Adesso invece vorrei provare a raggiungere il mio peso forma, direi su 60kg, ma non essendo una strada lunga (2/3 mesi) vorrei cercare nel mentre anche il divano.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (3 Aprile 2017)

E per amor di cronaca, questi sono i due macro tipi di pantaloni (pantaloncini o corsaro) che si trovano sul mercato



*Pantaloni in neoprene*, con cotone a contatto con il corpo

*PRO*: 
effetto sauna (si suda, si espelle tossine) 
effetto linfodrenante (camminando o muovendosi con questi addosso, si esercita un massaggio abbastanza profondo)
effetto esfogliante (per attrito)
tante recensioni positive su amazon

*CONTRO*:
la temperatura aumenta e con il caldo non si posso usare a meno di sottoporsi a torture
sono un indumento un po' spesso (non come i leggins) e non si nasconde facilmente sotto gli abiti
fanno un po' di rumore, soprattutto se le cosce sfregano camminando


I prezzi variano molto in base al taglio (alcuni sembrano scafandri o creao un efeftto salciccia terribile) e ai materiali usati.


Questo il modello apparentemente più gettonato su amazon. Prezzo *63 €*



       2. *Leggins anticellulite*

*PRO*:
quelli di cui sopra
+ facilmente nascondibili sotto ai vestiti
+ si possono usare anche a temperature ambientali più alte

*CONTRO*:
temo che il tessuto così sottile attenui tutti i PRO
nessuna recensione in rete


Questo il modello corrispondente su amazon. Prezzo *45 €


*


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Intendevo dire che in passato mi sono trovata in situazioni di sovrappeso consistente e a dire "hum, devo perdere 15kg, poi penserò al divano" (che fossero peli incarnati, brufoletti, capillari rotti o smaglaiture che fossero). Ma poi mi accontentavo del raggiungimento dell'obiettivo primario...
> 
> Adesso invece vorrei provare a raggiungere il mio peso forma, direi su 60kg, ma non essendo una strada lunga (2/3 mesi) vorrei cercare nel mentre anche il divano.


Premetto che parlo da sportiva. Lo sono fin da bambina. 

Quindi amo il mio corpo. In senso strettissimo. Mi piace sentirlo muoversi. Mi piace sentire i muscoli che si muovono sotto la pelle, Mi piace che sia pronto e reattivo. 

Non è una questione estetica. 
E' proprio il piacere di portarmi addosso il mio corpo e sentirmelo addosso su misura. Al mio servizio, per certi versi. Quindi, quando dico che il problema non è la cellulite (che come ti han detto è più che altro genetica...io ho 40 anni e non ne ho neanche un filo, ma mica perchè sono sportiva, non l'avevo neanche quando non praticavo nulla e conducevo una vita piuttosto disordinata a diversi livelli), mi riferisco al fatto che essere in contatto con il proprio corpo (la casa) porta per direttissima al divano...ma in modo semplice. 

Movimento spontaneo. Di Cura che si diffonde dal movimento, all'alimentazione, ai peli incarniti, etc etc...Accontentarsi della casa, come se una casa fosse il risultato dice più che altro della concezione di quella casa. Una casa la si fa , la si arreda, la si cura per il Piacere (e torniamo all'altro 3d ) di abitarla. 

E come in una casa di mattoni, non è che dopo aver costruito i muri e messo le finestre ci si ferma e ci si dice "ok! a posto". Fine dei lavori. 
E il piacere di abitarla, giorno dopo giorno, che la rende calda, bella, propria e personale. Un posto in cui mettersi a guardare il mondo intorno. 

Non so se così sono un po' più chiara 

Un corpo non lo si cura perchè è un compito ("devo perdere") 

La motivazione (come hai già sperimentato) in questo modo si spegne appena raggiunti i primi risultati esterni

Un corpo lo si cura per il Piacere di abitarlo. 
E fanculo al resto del mondo che lo guarda. Lo sguardo del mondo, e i suoi parametri, decadono, quando la motivazione alla cura è il Piacere di abitarsi. 
E la fatica, che c'è anche una parte di fatica, è a sua volta Piacere. E la motivazione si nutre. 

Quindi non solo si passa al divano, ma anche all'angolino sperduto in cantina...perchè è Casa Tua.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2017)

http://www.projectinvictus.it/come-accelerare-il-metabolismo/


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.projectinvictus.it/come-accelerare-il-metabolismo/


Ho provato pure a leggere...maremma zucchina :rofl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho provato pure a leggere...maremma zucchina :rofl:


Un po' complesso.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (4 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un corpo non lo si cura perchè è un compito ("devo perdere")
> 
> La motivazione (come hai già sperimentato) in questo modo si spegne appena raggiunti i primi risultati esterni
> 
> ...



Cercherò di focalizzarmi su questo aspetto.
Nel frattempo, invece dei pantaloni sudasuda ho comprato un paio di scarpe per la primavera :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Cercherò di focalizzarmi su questo aspetto.
> Nel frattempo, invece dei pantaloni sudasuda ho comprato un paio di scarpe per la primavera :mexican:


Brava! Le scarpe fanno sempre bene.


----------



## Tradino81 (17 Giugno 2018)

Eppure a me piace di piu con un po di cellulite  troppo perfetto no


----------



## Vera (3 Marzo 2019)

Miracoli per la cellulite non ce ne sono e non perdona nessuno. Bere tanta acqua e movimento aiutano. L'unica crema valida è Somatoline.
Ci sono giornate fantastiche, approfittarne per fare almeno un'ora di camminata al giorno fa bene per riattivare la circolazione.
Alle mie allieve donne che vogliono rassodare i glutei consiglio sempre di fare tanti grand plie. Gambe divaricate con le punte dei piedi rivolte all’esterno, mani sui fianchi. Piegare le ginocchia e scendere più che si può con il bacino allineato alle spalle e la schiena dritta. Risalire e scendere lentamente. E via


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Miracoli per la cellulite non ce ne sono e non perdona nessuno. Bere tanta acqua e movimento aiutano. L'unica crema valida è Somatoline.
> Ci sono giornate fantastiche, approfittarne per fare almeno un'ora di camminata al giorno fa bene per riattivare la circolazione.
> Alle mie allieve donne che vogliono rassodare i glutei consiglio sempre di fare tanti grand plie. Gambe divaricate con le punte dei piedi rivolte all’esterno, mani sui fianchi. Piegare le ginocchia e scendere più che si può con il bacino allineato alle spalle e la schiena dritta. Risalire e scendere lentamente. E via


 sono sempre restia su somatoline. La mia farmacista ha detto che non serve a niente


----------



## Vera (3 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono sempre restia su somatoline. La mia farmacista ha detto che non serve a niente


Io mai usato. Per fortuna non ne ho bisogno. Delle mie amiche lo usano e, secondo loro, qualcosa fa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono sempre restia su somatoline. La mia farmacista ha detto che non serve a niente


È l’unica che serve a qualcosa.
Però proprio nei casi leggeri.


----------

